# wget - Wer kann helfen ?



## jarno (22. März 2009)

Hallo,

vorweg muss ich sagen, ich hab mit Linux noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung.
Ich wollte eine Serie von Bildern mit wget in bestimmte Zielordner herunterladen:

wget URL -P /Zielordner

Ich bekomme immer die Meldung, dass er das Verzeichnis nicht gefunden hat (logisch).
Die Zielordner soll ja auch automatisch von wget angelegt werden.

Geht das überhaupt ?

P.S. Das ganze soll aus einer Datei als eine Art Skript laufen. 
(  #!/bin/bash ist mit drin. Rechte sind auch vergeben.  )

Grüße Jarno


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2009)

Ich denke nicht dass wget eine Option hat ein Verzeichnis zu erstellen. Dafuer ist es ja nicht wirklich gedacht.
Und wenn Du das ganze in ein Script verpackst warum nicht einfach mit mkdir das gewuenschte Verzeichnis erstellen?


----------



## Enumerator (23. März 2009)

Moin!

Hab' ich das richtig verstanden? Du willst den Zielordner selbst bestimmen - nicht das wget die Zielordner von der URL übernimmt? Letzeres ist bei rekursiven Abfragen Standardverhalten, ersteres kannst Du wirklich nur selbst lösen. Z.B. könntest Du in /usr/bin neben wget ein script ablegen - nennen wir es xget - das sich wie wget verhält aber um eine Option erweitert ist:
	
	
	



```
#!/bin/sh

param=""
path=`pwd`

while [ -n "$1" ];
  do
    if [ $1 = "--output-dir" ];
      then
        shift
        mkdir -p $1
        cd $1
      else
        param="$param $1"
    fi
    shift
done;

wget $param
cd $path
```
Nehmen wir an, Du hast das Script in deinem $HOME - Verzeichnis erstellt, dann kannst Du es wie folgt "aktivieren" und benutzen:
	
	
	



```
~$ su -
Passwort:
~# cp /home/jarno/script /usr/bin/xget
~# chmod 755 /usr/bin/xget
~# exit
~$ xget --output-dir ./tuts -O startseite.html www.tutorials.de
--2009-03-23 05:08:50--  http://www.tutorials.de/
Auflösen des Hostnamen »www.tutorials.de«.... 88.198.67.118
Verbindungsaufbau zu www.tutorials.de|88.198.67.118|:80... verbunden.
HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK
Länge: nicht spezifiziert [text/html]
In »startseite.html« speichern.

    [  <=>                                                    ] 70.824       170K/s   in 0,4s    

2009-03-23 05:08:51 (170 KB/s) - »startseite.html« gespeichert [70824]

~$ ls
tuts
~$ ls -l tuts
insgesamt 76
-rw-r--r-- 1 jarno jarno 70824 23. Mär 05:08 startseite.html
~$
```
Gruß
Enum


----------

